# FS: 2018 Audi TT RS - Nardo Grey - XPEL Stealth - BBS & more! - Highly Modified!



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

It is with a heavy heart that I’m putting up my beloved 2018 Audi TT RS up for sale. If you’re interested, or have any questions, please don’t hesitate to let me know. Otherwise, I’m hopeful one of you enthusiasts will give her a good home! 

*Seller contact info*: [email protected] 
*Vehicle*: 2018 Audi TT RS
*Exterior Color*: Nardo Grey, wrapped in XPEL Stealth film giving it a matte/satin finish. Similar to Erik Dietz Nardo R8 
*Interior Color*: Black with red accents/stitching
*Mileage*: 17k 
*Vehicle location:* Los Angeles, CA. I am willing to ship, at buyers expense. 
*Original vehicle price & options*: $74,025 MSRP 
-	0P6 - Sport exhaust system
-	5MB - Inlays – Carbon
-	PAV - Black optic package
-	PC4 - Red brake calipers
-	PEF - Design selection interior
-	PNX - Technology package

*Modifications*: Total cost: roughly $22,650
-	XPEL Stealth wrap on nardo paint 
-	XPEL Ultimate on black gloss trim
-	XPEL Prime XR 35% window tint 
-	OEM rear rings emblem in gloss black 
-	OEM rear TT RS emblem in gloss black 
-	OEM gas cap in gloss black 
-	OEM painted front reflectors 
-	OEM fine Nappa hood on dash 
-	H&R Sport Springs 
-	H&R front & rear sway bars 
-	H&R TRAK 10mm spacers 
-	BBS 19x9 CIR Satin Black wheels 
-	Michelin Pilot Sport 4S Limited Edition – 255/35/19
-	Eventuri Intake Carbon intake 
-	Milltek Downpipe & Hi-flow cat 
-	Milltek catback exhaust 
-	Forge Motorsport Intercooler 
-	Unitronic Stage 1 (91 oct) engine software 
-	Unitronic Stage 1+ TCU software 
-	Leyo motorsports paddle shifters 

*My total cost*: $96,675 ($74,025 MSRP + $22,650 modifications = $96,675 – not including taxes or install labor)

*Selling price*: $69,000. Please note: I am willing to negotiate a little, but no low ball offers will be considered. Please use your best judgement to define “lowball offers” [>_<]


*FAQ’s: *
-	Q: Why are you selling? 
-	A: Planning on buying a house later this year and naturally the first place I can save some extra funds is from my car payment.

-	Q: Any issue/problems with the car?
-	A: None! Car has been meticulously maintained. All parts were professionally installed. All oil changes were done earlier than manufacture recommendations, etc. 

-	Q: Will you part out the car? 
-	A: As of right now, I have no plans to part it out. Simply too much effort, and would like to sell it as-is. However if that changes, I’ll revise this post. 

-	Q: Is there any warranty on the car? 
-	A: Yes! Manufacture warranty is still intact. While the modifications technically void the warranty, I have not taken the vehicle to the dealer for anything except an alignment, so the VIN should be clean (No TD1 code ). 


*Photos*: Here are just a few. For hundreds more, please check out: https://www.instagram.com/nardottrs/ 




































































































*Referral Bonus: * Finally, I'll also provide a $200 referral bonus, so even if you're not interested, you can make some cash by helping me out! Here's how it works: If anyone buys the vehicle and confirms the referring individual's name/email/phone number, I'll provide the referring party with $200 cash. 

*Fun Facts: *
1.	There were only 725 TT RS’ produced in 2018. 
2.	Of the 725, only 198 were produced in Nardo Grey. 
3.	There are currently 0 (yes, 0!) brand new TT RS’s for sale. All new orders are deferred to model year 2019, which ETA is TBD. 
4.	This will more than likely the LAST TT RS produced (MK3). There will NOT be a MK4 based on rumors! 

Thank you everyone! Again, if you have any questions, or seriously interested, please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

That's a lot of pics. Dyno sheet? 1/4 mile times?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hah, yeah, figured I'd show the details to the new owner  

No dyno or 1/4. Never did either. 

Assuming about 550hp - 520tq crank, or 450whp/420wtq.

1/4 mile I'd guess 10.8 conservatively.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump! Price dropped to $69k! 

If you're interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Also just bought 034Motorsport upper and lower dogbone inserts, rear subframe links and brand new front brake pads... $1k investment, but all items I know the new owner would appreciate...


----------

